# Red hot redfish bite



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

They are still wearing out the redfish in the lower Brunswick County and Little River areas. The redfish are schooled up shallow and they are catching them with Gulp shrimp lures and mud minnows. The weather has been great and the redfish are roaming in schools of 40 to 50 fish.

Red hot redfish bite continues at the coast


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

nice


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

heard there is a hot trout bit back in the shalotte river back around the golf course to. may have to go and check it out


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

i just heard that rumor too kinghunter. and apparently the trout have started up in the creeks around Sunset Beach. it is getting that time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I'm not about to steal Firespyder's thunder...*

Although,there should be a post up here shortly...


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

jeffreyweeks said:


> They are still wearing out the redfish in the lower Brunswick County and Little River areas. The redfish are schooled up shallow and they are catching them with Gulp shrimp lures and mud minnows. The weather has been great and the redfish are roaming in schools of 40 to 50 fish.
> 
> You mean Puppy Drum your not in FL


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

how long do yall think they will stay, mabey 2 weeks 
cant wait to get down there


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Although,there should be a post up here shortly...



I doubt it will be too soon


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

gilly21 said:


> I doubt it will be too soon


cant believe i didnt go with them boys...i'm a fool


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

gilly21 said:


> I doubt it will be too soon


 Wish I could have been there,but it is important to enjoy my youngen's growing up.. I can take missing out for that.. Even though KNOWING they were gonna be there kinda makes ya a little "antsee" if ya know what I mean..


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you sure you weren't just worried if you took Tater along with, he'd outfish ya'?:fishing:


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

ha ha, map120277! 

i've been having that debate with someone else on another board. i had to carefully explain why i call them redfish. 

in Brunswick County the traditional term i always heard was spottail bass. other folks use red drum, channel bass, and puppy drum (for those under about 25 inches).

but since i write nationally i have to use SEO search terms for folks to find my articles, and outside of NC the predominant term is "redfish". if i start talking about "spottail bass" nobody is going to read my articles.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Are you sure you weren't just worried if you took Tater along with, he'd outfish ya'?:fishing:


 Actually I kinda embrase that,he outfeeshed me twice last yr...


----------



## sawdaddy (Nov 24, 2009)

Coming down this weekend no boat though. Any suggestions where to get in on the action.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

You mean Puppy Drum your not in FL[/QUOTE]

right on


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

New Kent Newbie said:


> You mean Puppy Drum your not in FL


right on[/QUOTE]

hows abouts channel bass


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

jeffreyweeks said:


> ha ha, map120277!
> 
> i've been having that debate with someone else on another board. i had to carefully explain why i call them redfish.
> 
> ...


Jeff, you have a good point. I can see how "redfish" would probely get more hits on a search engine than puppy drum or some of the other names these fish are called. But, if you are going to the local tackle shop talking about "redfish" you might get some funny looks. Especially in NC and VA.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

drumchaser said:


> right on


hows abouts channel bass[/QUOTE]

I guess you can call them whatever you want. But, I have always heard Puppy Drum, Yearlings, and Drum.


----------



## skipjack (May 1, 2009)

jeffreyweeks said:


> ha ha, map120277!
> 
> i've been having that debate with someone else on another board. i had to carefully explain why i call them redfish.
> 
> ...


I've been in Brunswick Co. my whole life. We just call them drum or puppy drum.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

map120277 said:


> hows abouts channel bass


I guess you can call them whatever you want. But, I have always heard Puppy Drum, Yearlings, and Drum.[/QUOTE]

Just kidding, just kidding.... Reds or Drum work well around here it seems.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

I've eventually learned the lingo for alot of these fish. I get the puppy drum, yearling, red drum thing now. not to mention redfish, channel bass, spot tail bass, & bull red drum.

I've gotten used to it, but I still wonder why saltwater fish seem to have so many names. I mean if you talk about a largemouth bass you can go anywhere in the lower 48 and say "largemouth bass" and people will know what you mean. But it seems with saltwater fish they have a different name for a fish up & down the coast. 

redfish or red drum have already been covered. But then there's what I like to call whiting. A.K.A. sea mullet, virginia mullet, kingfish. And calling a whiting a kingfish get's real confusing because may folks also call King Mackeral Kingfish. 

Anyhow it all seems very complicated to us simple mountain dwelling folk


----------

